# Swedish: och det efter 12 års tjänstgöring



## pigg

Sammanhanget:
Som mest uppgår garantin till 66 procent av garantiunderlaget och det efter 12 års tjänstgöring. källa: http://www.riksdagen.se/sv/Sa-funka...edamoterna/Ekonomiska-villkor/Inkomstgaranti/

Jag är förvirrad om vad står det understrukna det för här i meningen. Syftar det på garantiunderlaget eller har man utelämnat ett "är" här så det ska egentligen vara"det är/ gäller 12 års tjänstgöring"?

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## AutumnOwl

För att nå upp till 66 procent av garantiunderlaget måste riksdagsledamoten ha varit ledamot i minst 12 år, d v s det finns ett krav för att nå upp till nivån 66 procent. 

Min tolkning är: Som mest uppgår garantin till 66 procent av garantiunderlaget och det (kravet uppfylls) efter 12 års tjänstgöring


----------



## Ben Jamin

I interpret the "det" as an equivalent of "uppgår garantin till 66 procent" that the author does not want to repeat. One could also say "og det *gör det *efter 12 års tjänstgöring".


----------



## LilianaB

I think it means: and *this* will happen after 12 years.


----------



## JohanIII

Eller t.o.m. ännu tydligare uttryckt: "och det gör den först efter"...

Normalt, skulle jag säga, används "och det efter" mest vid klagomål: "jag blev avskedad igår, och det efter 12 års tjänstgöring" - så det låter aningen udda här.


----------



## Lugubert

Utan skyddsnät: ... garantiunderlaget, 是12年后的.


----------



## BlueSuede

*JohanIII: "Normalt, skulle jag säga, används "och det efter" mest vid klagomål"*

I'm not so sure about that... I can think of several examples where "och det efter" is in a positive sense:
* "Jag blev faktiskt ordförande i föreningen, och det efter bara ett års medlemskap!"
* "Jag höll bröllopstalet på swahili, och det efter bara ett års studier i språket!"
* "Jag kom i mål som trea i orienteringen, och det efter att bara ha lufsat runt i skogen!"

Yes, I agree that it is used in complains, but there are many other instances that "och det bara efter" fits very well, even in positive situations.


----------



## JohanIII

Aha, right, I agree, BlueSuede!
But common with both +&- is that it's unexpected - which isn't the case with the _garantiunderlaget_ (I should hope nothing that is guaranteed is unexpected, at least!).
So it's still a bit odd.


----------



## utmarker

A good observation JohanIII, of which I totally agree. 
I guess it all boils down to those politicians expecting more and more for themselves which would make the whole sentence completely logical.


----------

